# Food Safety News - 06/10/2021



## daveomak.fs (Jun 10, 2021)

*WHO and FAO stress role of science and technology in food safety efforts*
By Joe Whitworth on Jun 10, 2021 12:05 am The chief scientists of FAO and WHO highlighted the role of science in keeping food safe while stressing the importance of technology during a webinar earlier this week. The virtual event was organized by the Food and Agriculture Organization of the United Nations (FAO) and World Health Organization (WHO) to mark the third annual World... Continue Reading


*Thirteen sickened with norovirus after eating at same restaurant*
By Coral Beach on Jun 10, 2021 12:04 am A norovirus outbreak among restaurant patrons in the Seattle-King County area of Washington has been reported. The public health department reported on June 9 that 13 people from one meal party came down ill with symptoms of the virus after eating at Mazatlan Restaurant in Auburn, WA. The people dined at the restaurant on May... Continue Reading


*Federal investigators continue to examine foodborne illness outbreaks*
By News Desk on Jun 10, 2021 12:03 am The table below shows outbreak investigations being managed by FDA’s CORE Response Teams. The investigations are in a variety of stages. Some outbreaks have limited information with investigations ongoing, others may be near completion. This week’s table includes the conclusion of an E. coli O145:H28 outbreak. The FDA reports that 16 people were sickened in the... Continue Reading


*Scientists develop vaccine to combat Salmonella serotype*
By News Desk on Jun 10, 2021 12:02 am Scientists in Switzerland have developed a vaccine that sets a trap for a type of Salmonella. Researchers at ETH Zurich and the University of Basel created the Salmonella vaccine that guides the evolution of intestinal bacteria in the gut to make them a weaker pathogen instead of trying to kill them. “This allowed us to... Continue Reading


*IAFP offers free mentorship program*
By News Desk on Jun 10, 2021 12:01 am The International Association for Food Protection (IAFP) is offering a free Mentor Match program for members. The program is part of the IAFP’s commitment to the professional development of its members. Mentor Match is the latest addition to an expanding line-up of IAFP services to support members’ professional development needs. It is an online tool... Continue Reading


*New Salmonella outbreak under investigation; no further details available*
By Coral Beach on Jun 09, 2021 03:41 pm Federal health officials have discovered a new Salmonella outbreak, but neither the FDA nor the CDC have released specific details about the situation. The agencies have not posted outbreak announcements yet, but the Food and Drug Administration added it to this week’s CORE outbreak table. In a statement with the table the FDA reported that... Continue Reading


*Beach-Nut recalls infant rice cereal, terminates production of single grain rice cereal and earns praise from CR*
By Dan Flynn on Jun 09, 2021 01:21 pm The Beech-Nut Nutrition Co. Tuesday initiated a recall of some of its infant cereal because of excessive levels of arsenic. Also, the company will stop selling it, saying it may not be able to consistently abide by the guidance level in the future. Consumer Reports immediately praised the Beach-Nut recall announcement for the infant cereal because... Continue Reading


----------

